
RESTful API and a Web Site in the Same URL - edmoffo
http://www.yegor256.com/2014/09/09/restful-web-sites.html?2014-36
======
anonfunction
You could easily do the same by using the HTTP accept header.

    
    
      "Accept: application/json" returns the json API
      "Accept: text/html" returns the website

